# Haunting with Projectors



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I saw this thread on HalloweenForum..This is simply amazing!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Agreed, super cool. Next year I'm going to string up some screening throughout the middle of the cemetery and raise it about 25 feet up off the ground. Then work on projecting some ghosts flying out from the ground up into the sky. Not sure how I'll do it yet, may go for a simple Disney effect and have a rotating can to create vertical flying ghosts.

Would love to see how they did that.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I wonder, how big is the pojector or how many? That would have to be one bright projector to cast clear across the street like that.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I was thinking at least 4 of them..1 for the eye 1 mouth, 1 pumpkins 1 for the ghosts...then I saw the ghosts fly all over the front of the house...So, unless someone is manually moving the projector ( which is unlikley) then maybe it is only one very bright one that can cover the whole yard.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Could it be that they are projected from the rear?

Uh - I'm sorry - I mean rear projectors!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

From behind the house? Unless it's made of glass, I doubt it.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Tried doing a projection of upward flying ghosts onto a large screen of vis-queen last year; didn't work so well. Biggest problem was that the neighbors figured they needed their 200 watt porch lights blazing at all times, backlighting my screen and making it completely visible. That, and the wind blowing it around caused trouble. 

I may just tiptoe over and unscrew the things this year.

As for the video: it looked like a single projector from the front, because of all of the activity going all over the place. But it must have been a very BRIGHT projector to cover that kind of surface area.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

I read about this haunt elsewhere. It won a contest this year. If memory serves, he projected it from an upstairs bedroom in his neighbor's house across the street. He also dragged a computer over there, too. I don't remember him talking about a special projector. Not certain everything that went into it. It's a really, really cool effect. And it pays to have great neighbors.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The creator was contacted by Hauntedplainfield ot Halloween forum..and there was a response! Got to this thread:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=58266&page=2

And the creators webpage is can reached at this link:
http://haunts.batesbunch.com/

All the details can be found there..He used an 800x600 projector...just the one, 12 ' off the ground. He did all the voices himself for the song too.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

No - not from behind the house - from inside the rooms.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Awesome, truly awesome.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I can't see the video from work but if this is the one with the eye and the singer pumpkins, I was able to contact him about it. It is really easy and the eye is his.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Yep, that's the one. The hardest part I think is writing and performing a song.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

I had seen this guy a few years ago, the pumpkin addition last year was brilliant, I can't wait to find out what he did this year....


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

hmmmm my buddy has a nice projector. could hook Yorick up to it.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Dave did a little class at the Rocky Mountain Gathering this year. Everything that is projected is him or members of his family. He had the projector in a neighbor's house until he got new neighbors and then he had it on a fence or on top of a ladder or something. I can't remember for sure.


----------



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

the song is GREAT!
so much talent. LOVE the little girl ghost.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

That is very very cool.
I think it would be better for the ghosts if he had just one big black sheet above the house that they could fly around in circles on.
That's the only problem with the ghosts, thet they go onto all the surfaces.
Looks a little strange.

Either way, it's great!


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Thats the raddest thing I think Ive seen this entire season. That just blew my mind. That was scary - truly. 

That mouth!! Dang - good stuff


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

OK, so you all make it seem like it is so easy. Is there a 'how-to'? I don't consider myself a knucklehead, but it seems like it would be very difficult to get all of those FX lined up properly using only one projector. I just want to do the pumpkins. That was great!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

That was indeed pretty cool... I don't know of any how-to's, but I'll
sure be surfing the net to see if there is!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

the link to the website dosent work it says its "unavalible"


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

wow... that's impressive - and all from one projector. I thought it was at least four.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Gloomy_Gus said:


> OK, so you all make it seem like it is so easy. Is there a 'how-to'? I don't consider myself a knucklehead, but it seems like it would be very difficult to get all of those FX lined up properly using only one projector. I just want to do the pumpkins. That was great!


He didn't throw this together in one night  All of the components are either himself or a member of his family. He just used combinations of masking, chroma keying and luminance keying and combined it all in Adobe Premier. He's been working on developing this technique for years.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Last year we used our home theater InFocus projector to rear project "Hocus Pocus" onto a 12' x 8' drop cloth screen in the front yard; 'Hocus Pocus' was partly filmed in our town and in Salem, MA. We do summer outdoor movies in the back yard, too so I already have the screen. The result was to keep a yard full of kids entertained way too late into the evening. This year I'm going to edit clips from various horror flicks, burn a DVD, and keep it to a 10 minute loop. Keep the crowd moving and avoid a yard full of candy wrappers ;-}


----------

